# Autographed by HeavyIron himself



## ROID (Nov 27, 2014)

The bidding will start at 999.99
Sent from The Mothership


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 27, 2014)

I would throw that bunk crap out.


----------



## Big Puppy (Nov 27, 2014)

Sold


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ya because Z has tons of people who have logs to prove his work. I don't and won't kiss as to the mods or owners here and hide behind the computer and talk big and have a girl figure body and trucker mouth like you. The owner here owns that supplement line so ya it's the best stuff out !!!!!


----------



## Grozny (Nov 28, 2014)

aminoman74 said:


> I would throw that bunk crap out.



u mean bunk blue tops from uncle z  he used to sell this bunk shit before


----------



## ROID (Nov 28, 2014)

My AI is bunk ???????

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## BadGas (Nov 28, 2014)

aminoman74 said:


> I would throw that bunk crap out.



[h=2]Confucius Says: He Who Lives in Glass House Should Not Throw Stones[/h]


----------



## ROID (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't understand why its bunk. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## BadGas (Nov 28, 2014)

ROID said:


> I don't understand why its bunk.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Sounds like a shot across Heavy's bow.. Ballbusting. What senseless move..


----------



## ROID (Nov 28, 2014)

Has the fella used this product and it not work or is this just hateration ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## BadGas (Nov 28, 2014)

ROID said:


> hateration ?



DEFINED:: 

Hatred. Intense negative emotion and energy directed out at others or inward to self. Destructive and malevolent form of energy causing substantial destruction and suffering.


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 28, 2014)

Just like Uncle Z products...

The Reps are full of shit.....


----------



## SheriV (Nov 28, 2014)

Right..because ironmag research would rather be out of stock on a product than sell bunk or under dosed crap...because it's just crap anyway. 

Super great logic


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 28, 2014)

Are the Z reps serious? Shall we resurrect my two blood tests proving Z's gear is bunk shit?

Cmon let's not get ahead of ourselves here....


----------



## ROID (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok, this guy is a z rep and imr products are shit because why ??

I just ordered some cialis today. Not sure why. I guess i wanna wank more.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2014)

ROID said:


> I don't understand why its bunk.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



It's not. Amino is a girly legged jew trying to steal your premier high quality product.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 29, 2014)

I could be wrong... but I think aminofella was joking


----------



## ROID (Nov 29, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I could be wrong... but I think aminofella was joking



The plot thickens

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 29, 2014)

ROID said:


> The bidding will start at 999.99
> Sent from The Mothership


Haha, I don't recall this drunken autograph.....


----------



## ROID (Nov 29, 2014)

Well don't think I'm sending the nudes back. I've already framed one.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Greedy (Nov 29, 2014)

what theres nudes too? how much


----------



## BadGas (Nov 29, 2014)

Greedy said:


> what theres nudes too? how much



I see a bidding war on the horizon!!!!!


----------



## BadGas (Nov 29, 2014)

ROID said:


> The bidding will start at 999.99
> Sent from The Mothership



And by the way Roid.. When I read "Autographed by HeavyIron himself" and saw there was an attachment..I was expecting to see a picture of your cock with the words "Heavy Iron" written on it or something..

I'm kinda relieved and disappointed at the same time...


----------



## brad white (Nov 29, 2014)

ROID said:


> Ok, this guy is a z rep and imr products are shit because why ??
> 
> I just ordered some cialis today. Not sure why. I guess i wanna wank more.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


Well,  my wife will tell you that the tada!  I got is full of tada!


----------



## Greedy (Nov 29, 2014)

BadGas said:


> I see a bidding war on the horizon!!!!!




IT WILL BE MINEEEEEEEE then I can make copies and sell them on ebay (at a lower picture quality to ensure the original picture will always remain expensive) then I'll be a millionaire.


----------



## ROID (Nov 30, 2014)

BadGas said:


> And by the way Roid.. When I read "Autographed by HeavyIron himself" and saw there was an attachment..I was expecting to see a picture of your cock with the words "Heavy Iron" written on it or something..
> 
> I'm kinda relieved and disappointed at the same time...



We tried that but only 4 letters would fit on my cock. I'm trying to get him to legally change his name to Joe.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Nov 30, 2014)

brad white said:


> Well,  my wife will tell you that the tada!  I got is full of tada!



I'm gonna give it a whirl next weekend.

The thing is, i don't have any ed problems at the moment. I guess i think it might somehow make things better ?

How do you dose it ? Your personal experience

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## brad white (Nov 30, 2014)

1/2 cc a day for my lab rat.


----------



## ROID (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm not gonna be walking around with a boner all day am I ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## brad white (Nov 30, 2014)

No. I mean,  then I think of my wife while at work,  sometimes I get one,  but not really.  

Just think baseball,  I guess


----------



## SheriV (Nov 30, 2014)

ROID said:


> Well don't think I'm sending the nudes back. I've already framed one.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership




I feel like I got really close to heavy nudes once............ next time I'll try more booze...


----------



## Mudge (Nov 30, 2014)

aminoman74 said:


> I would throw that bunk crap out.



If that was a joke, I'm totally not following. Your follow up post didn't make it look like one so...

Where is any kind of supporting evidence that this would be no good? I've never heard or seen anything so, I'm very curious if you have anything to support your claims that this is trash.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2014)

aminoman74 said:


> I would throw that bunk crap out.


negged


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 1, 2014)

ROID said:


> I'm gonna give it a whirl next weekend.
> 
> The thing is, i don't have any ed problems at the moment. I guess i think it might somehow make things better ?
> 
> ...



I find if you leave it under you tongue for 30 to 40 secs it works in around 1 hour, it ain't bunk son, if your gonna sit around wanking on it you better have a lot of astro lube or you'll be chaffed for days, and yes you can expect random semi-chubbies.......


edit: I don't use the measureing tool, I go with around a half a dropper that comes with it......


----------



## jewc75 (Dec 1, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> I find if you leave it under you tongue for 30 to 40 secs it works in around 1 hour, it ain't bunk son, if your gonna sit around wanking on it you better have a lot of astro lube or you'll be chaffed for days, and yes you can expect random semi-chubbies.......
> 
> 
> edit: I don't use the measureing tool, I go with around a half a dropper that comes with it......


^This.

This shit isnt bunk at all. Let the good times roll.


----------



## ROID (Dec 1, 2014)

Well, the fella was referring to my AI.

I have zero concerns. Being I am who I am, it would be insane to send me bunk products. I make and break companies on a daily basis.

True story

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## rambo99 (Dec 1, 2014)

ROID said:


> Well, the fella was referring to my AI.
> 
> I have zero concerns. Being I am who I am, it would be insane to send me bunk products. I make and break companies on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


4mgs a week of UncleZ adex and my estro was still high.....true story.

I've only needed 2mgs of research chem adex and that crashed my estrogen levels.....true story.

Not to mention my test is at double the level at half the dose I was taking with Z gear....another true story.


----------



## ROID (Dec 1, 2014)

Why do you think sponsors sell bunk gear ?

Testosterone especially , is it bad raws or just greed ?

Never used Z but i do remember when he was selling counterfeit hg gear claiming it to be legit until ppl realized some of his counterfeits weren't even being manufactured anymore. That was enough reason to never use him.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Greedy (Dec 2, 2014)

Must be paying alot to even stay on this sponsor board if he hasn't been kicked out yet for selling bunk products..


----------



## rambo99 (Dec 2, 2014)

ROID said:


> Why do you think sponsors sell bunk gear ?
> 
> Testosterone especially , is it bad raws or just greed ?



Because they are piece of shit scammers. Stretch out the raws, underdose the products, and still sell it for the same price. 90% of customers will never know. Most customers won't get bloodwork or just accept they got ripped and move on. Why not when he's been getting away with it forever?

I ran 100mgs a day of his injectable winny. Not an ache in any joint, even my fucked up knee that aches if I sneeze funny!

Why do you think they have the most sponsored logs? How can they afford to consistently give out full cycles to people? They have the most reps? Most of their reps dont post out of z's section and when they do it's garbage (as can be seen above in this thread).

Z's plan has been the same. Give out free gear, people run logs praising him and his gear (not for reasons other then it was free in reality). Makes it look like he's legit, more newbs buy his shit.....

Everytime Z is attacked the first answer from the cronies is, "we have plenty of logs with satisfied customers....". 

I wonder why......


----------



## SuperLift (Dec 2, 2014)

Hehe I am a fan of the Cialis!  got some from EP and took a little to much.. walked around half chub the entire next day.. not cool! lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 4, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Because they are piece of shit scammers. Stretch out the raws, underdose the products, and still sell it for the same price. 90% of customers will never know. Most customers won't get bloodwork or just accept they got ripped and move on. Why not when he's been getting away with it forever?
> 
> I ran 100mgs a day of his injectable winny. Not an ache in any joint, even my fucked up knee that aches if I sneeze funny!
> 
> ...



Someone please ban this naysayer!


----------



## Greedy (Dec 4, 2014)

Can we all just be friends or na


----------



## rambo99 (Dec 4, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Someone please ban this naysayer!


You mean you don't like my story now? This is the same story I tell you at bedtime....


----------



## BadGas (Dec 4, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> You mean you don't like my story now? This is the same story I tell you at bedtime....



This could be why I'm not sleeping well. I need Rambo to tuck me in with bedtime stories of blood tests and underdosed gear. LOL


----------



## BadGas (Dec 4, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Bro Uncle Z/PSL are gtg, you're pinning it wrong.



I was just corrected on another forum, that Z/PSL are not one in the same, but Euro Pharm is. LOL. How long do my eyes have to remained closed for again??


----------



## BadGas (Dec 4, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> You're supposed to stare into the sun for 5minutes before pinning. GICH!



Pinning blind.. Now why didn't I think of that as an alternative to my fear of needles!!!


----------



## BadGas (Dec 4, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> You mean you don't like my story now? This is the same story I tell you at bedtime....



Can someone please spread rep to Rambo for me. Apparently I've already given him to much rep at bedtime!!!


----------



## rambo99 (Dec 4, 2014)

BadGas said:


> Can someone please spread rep to Rambo for me. Apparently I've already given him to much rep at bedtime!!!



I can't give anyone rep, there's only like 5 of us left on this forum.....


----------



## brad white (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm logging here. So I'm here now and then


----------



## Little BamBam (Dec 5, 2014)

Is G4P accepted as payment?


----------



## Oldschool (Dec 5, 2014)

ROID said:


> We tried that but only 4 letters would fit on my cock. I'm trying to get him to legally change his name to Joe.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


Joe is probably too many letters...
You should try Jr which is "short" for "junior."


----------



## BadGas (Dec 5, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> Joe is probably too many letters...
> You should try Jr which is "short" for "junior."



hahahahahaha- - - this is my new favorite thread.


----------



## Greedy (Dec 5, 2014)

Me neither  tis sad. I gave u too many


----------



## ROID (Dec 7, 2014)

We are in negotiations.

The AI is g2g. Not sure why the guy said it was bunk. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------

